# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Dfi Pascal 2012 : Labyrinthe - Projet de debisch : le gagnant [Sources]

## debisch

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Dfi Pascal 2012 : Labyrinthe - Projet de debisch. *Il s'agit du projet gagnant*.

Pour le dfi Pascal 2012, il s'agit de raliser un jeu librement inspir d'un clbre jeu de plateau cr par Max Kobbert : le Labyrinthe.
Il en existe plusieurs variantes mais rien ne vous empche de crer la vtre !

Le dfi 2012 n'a aucune contrainte de plateforme ni de compilateur. Il est accessible tant aux dbutants qu'aux dveloppeurs confirms : l'originalit et la crativit peuvent compenser le ct purement technique.


Rglement du dfi
 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

